# Duxford American Airforce in Britain Museum



## trackend (May 21, 2005)

The last time I went to Duxford the new US Airforce building had just started being built this is the end result designed by sir Norman Foster I think they've done a good job in paying tribute to the US involvement in the UK I'll put on a few pics at a time as I edit them there's about 20 in all.
_all images are from my own personal collection and may be used by anyone in the public domain _


----------



## trackend (May 21, 2005)

A few more Pics guys
_all images are from my own personal collection and may be used by anyone in the public domain_


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 21, 2005)

Nice pics. Those are some mighty big models they have hanging there. 
Even an A-10, eh? I always preferred the look of it in green, myself.


----------



## trackend (May 21, 2005)

A bit better view here Skim mate (I know your kidding but I can assure you there are all the real deal Skim no fakes here there just not airworthy)  
_all images are from my own personal collection and may be used by anyone in the public domain_


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 21, 2005)

Of course I was kidding. 
I know they're real planes. Many museums suspend them like that.

Great view of the A-10 though.
That is, unless you're actually on the receiving end.


----------



## trackend (May 21, 2005)

Actually while I was there they threatened to suspend me from the ceiling claiming I was another relic from the past but as Im a Limey and not a Yank I got away with it  . Another couple of pics


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 21, 2005)

I must say, they've got a hell of a collection there. I wish there were larger, more complete air museums around here where I live.


----------



## trackend (May 21, 2005)

I think they've been clever speaking to the guys who admin the place they have combined a series of attractions like free hanger space for private classic plane owners in return for displaying the aircraft and the number of volunteers is unbelievable. I have started donating towards the Airspace Hanger that will house the British and Commonwealth displays
at the moment there are 5 hangers of planes to visit excluding the US building and the land warfare section. heres a couple of pics in the conservation hanger and of the new ones construction in progress. current cost is £21 million _All images are from my own personel collection and may be used in the public domian_


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 21, 2005)

Is that Canuck going to be a flyer or just static?


----------



## trackend (May 21, 2005)

Not sure Skim I believe its a runner but to be honest I couldnt tell you if they intend to do enough restoration to get an airworthy ticket or not
the TRS2 is definately for static display only so is the Lightning.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 21, 2005)

Still, they'll be great additions.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 21, 2005)

Great pics! 8) The first few really show how big the Avenger really is!


----------



## mosquitoman (May 21, 2005)

No pics of the B-52 in there Trackend?


----------



## plan_D (May 21, 2005)

Can't wait for the Lightning. Do you have to pay to take pictures in there like you do in IWM:North (rip off)?


----------



## trackend (May 21, 2005)

No D £9.50 entry fee and thats it 
Problem with the B52 is that it takes up so much room in the hall that even with a wide angle lens you can only get bits and most of them are back lit so they tend to be dark so sorry for the poor quality guys#
_All images are from my own personel collection and may be used in the public domian_


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 21, 2005)

Nice 8) Ive _really_ got to get to duxford.


----------



## trackend (May 21, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Is that Canuck going to be a flyer or just static?


Ive found an aircraft list for Duxford that explains if they are static or airworthy Skim the Canada is unfortunately a static disply undergoing restoration Ill write up a list of all the planes and post it here Skim


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 21, 2005)

I figured it was static only, but thanks trackie.

I'm actually rather amazed to see the SR-71 there.


----------



## trackend (May 22, 2005)

The list of Aircraft currently at Duxford although some more had arrived
for the Warbird show 
A = Airworthy
S = Static 
R = Currently being Restored
Total 132 aircraft


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 22, 2005)

Wow theyve got some pretty neat stuff there! Shame the Komet isnt airworthy


----------



## trackend (May 22, 2005)

You dont want much cheesy do you, Would you fly the bloody thing if it was?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 22, 2005)

Definately! 8)


----------



## trackend (May 22, 2005)

I would rather climb inside this like that German test pilot bird did


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 22, 2005)

I see they have an airworthy Chipmunk. I'd much, much rather see the Canuck airworthy. We don't even have an airworthy Canuck in Canada that I'm aware of. 

Tons of static ones though.


----------



## evangilder (May 22, 2005)

None of you canucks are airworthy?


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 22, 2005)

I was waitin' fer that.


----------



## evangilder (May 22, 2005)

Sorry, couldn't resist.  You left that one wide open for me.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 22, 2005)

It's kind of a stupid name for a plane if you ask me. I don't know of any planes called the Yank or the Limey. Do you?


----------



## evangilder (May 22, 2005)

Nope, none that I know of. ALthough Yank would be a weird name for a plane. Not that Canuck isn't.


----------



## trackend (May 22, 2005)

Perhaps the US should have imported the Yak 3 during the war Evan it could have been called the Yak Yankee and we could have should have called the imported P38 the Lockheed Limey


----------



## mosquitoman (May 23, 2005)

CC, that Komet is in a small side shed at Duxford along with a Vampire if I remember correctly- I'll try and find it at Flying Legends


----------



## trackend (May 23, 2005)

Theres one in the science museum in South Kensington too is'nt there Mossie and of course the old Supermarine S6B Schneider trophy winner 407 mph not bad for 1931 I can't publish the pics but heres the web site 
http://www.ingenious.org.uk/See/Transport/Aeronautics/?target=SeeMedium&ObjectID={9D5040FE-8EE2-545B-1DC6-44B445A9A788}&s=S1&viewby=images
http://www.ingenious.org.uk/See/Transport/Aeronautics/?target=SeeLarge&ObjectID={F28DE5C8-610F-531E-E570-2691749C12C0}&viewby=images


----------



## mosquitoman (May 23, 2005)

I haven't been there, I plan to go to Hendon, Cosford, Flying Legends and the Mosquito Museum over the Summer


----------



## trackend (May 23, 2005)

Your goner be a busy little bee Mossie


----------



## mosquitoman (May 23, 2005)

I've got almost 4 months though


----------



## ollieholmes (Oct 20, 2005)

the american air museam is great. what exites me most there is the beaufighter under resoration in hanger 2. did anyone spot the sunderland? if not heres a picture of where it is now:



that is the ju52 behind there. the he111 is the other side of the airliner those 2 props belong to. the fin is in the resoration hanger somewhere but i could not find it. thhis is the far side of hanger 2.


----------

